# Alternative to OxiClean? and how safe is Oxiclean anyway?



## daisymommy

A friend whom I have been trying to sway over to the green-side







just asked me what she could use in place of Oxiclean because she wasn't comfortable using the chemicals on her kids clothes anymore--yeah!

I really didn't know what was in it, so I researched it, and it looks like its: baking soda, salt, carbon dioxide, hydrogen peroxide, and potassium hydroxide (lye). The only scary one is the lye.
http://www.atmos.umd.edu/~russ/MSDS/..._hydroxide.htm

So, how bad do you think that is? And is there a good alternative? We personally don't use any stain removers or whitening agents other than some baking soda in the white wash. Somehow, our clothes look fine. But I know many other families have loads of messy stains that they need help with. What can I suggest to her?


----------



## Delicateflower

Potassium hydroxide is not a nasty chemical. It's KOH, so in water it dissociates to potassium and hydroxide, both of which are harmless besides their effect on pH. Concentrated, it's very basic, so it would burn your corneas if you put it on them, but in the wash it's totally harmless.

I use oxiclean as my environmentally sound choice when I need bleach.


----------



## Denvergirlie

Oxiclean is fine, I wouldn't be worried about her using it.

Lye ... all soap has lye in it, although OxiClean isn't really a soap, but an oxegen bleach.


----------



## babycarrier

Borax if the water is hard. My son reacts to Oxiclean on his skin - especially when he was in diapers.


----------



## Delicateflower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Denvergirlie* 
Lye ... all soap has lye in it, although OxiClean isn't really a soap, but an oxegen bleach.

In soap it's all been reacted with the oil and the excess is washed away. So while lye is an ingredient, there isn't any lye in soap.


----------



## UUMom

The sun is amazing! It can fade bright colors if they are out there too long, but if you have a stain on white clothing, or something light, hang it damp or wet, in the sun.


----------



## anywaybecause

I used to use the Oxyclean spray, but they changed their formula recently & I didn't like the new scent. I figured the hydrogen peroxide is probably the active ingredient, so I've switched to that. It works about as well as the spray always did. It's cheap, too, so I just buy several bottles from the grocery store/pharmacy/target/bj's and keep them in my laundry area. I pour the contents into a large spray bottle so I can spot-treat.


----------



## Caneel

I use this -

http://www.oxyboost.com/products/oxy_boost.html

Feel free to educate me if I am wrong but I switched to this after learning it was the active ingredient in Oxyclean but without the fillers and scent, making it a concentrated version of Oxyclean.


----------



## mlec

I used to use oxyclean. Two caveats...if you let it dry in clothes they will just shred. And my hands developed a skin problem after using it extensively.


----------



## karne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 
I use this -

http://www.oxyboost.com/products/oxy_boost.html

Feel free to educate me if I am wrong but I switched to this after learning it was the active ingredient in Oxyclean but without the fillers and scent, making it a concentrated version of Oxyclean.

Does it work well for you? It looks interesting and I'd love to know how effective it is?

I am always on the hunt for something to use on grass stains and really (!) ground in dirt. In the past soaking in Borax for a day or two has helped.


----------



## ChetMC

I love Oxyclean and have no real concerns using it. I use Borax as well, and honestly, I worry more about having Boras in the house. My understanding is that it's pretty poisonous.


----------



## quietserena

straight plain oxiclean is 40% sodium percarbonate and the rest is surfactants and scent and other inert ingredients. sodium percarbonate is an adduct of sodium carbonate aka washing soda and hydrogen peroxide. when dissolved in water you get the two. neither are particularly toxic at the amounts we're talking about for laundry.

it's IMO a great choice. borax is ok too though it can be toxic in large doses. iirc, borax has the same LD50 as table salt heh.

I'm very interested in oxyboost because it seems that oxyclan is a waste of money if all you want is the sodium percarbonate. thanks for that link PP!


----------



## aiccerb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy* 
*So, how bad do you think that is?* And is there a good alternative? We personally don't use any stain removers or whitening agents other than some baking soda in the white wash. Somehow, our clothes look fine. But I know many other families have loads of messy stains that they need help with. What can I suggest to her?

I dont think its bad. Infact I think its a good choice to use, particularly instead of using bleach.


----------



## nerdymom

I was under the impression that you could pay a lot for oxyclean, OR you could just use Borax. Which is basically oxyclean, without the Billy Mays commercials.


----------



## prescottchels

This is so funny, cuz I was just getting on here to ask this very same question!!
I use the oxi-clean free and clear so I'm hoping it really is just the basic ingredients. Anyone know? I read somewhere that oxi-clean has chlorine in it and I was mortified and then I saw a commercial for it that said it was chlorine free. I really hope that is true.
I'm super crunchy and use all natural/organic everything, except oxi-clean cuz I really like my whites and lights to not be dingy as well as everything to be stain free. I was thinking about switching to peroxide cuz it's probably cheaper, but haven't yet.


----------



## amber913

Oxyclean tests on animals, in case you care about that.


----------



## prescottchels

Awww bummer!
Well the bottom of the bucket is near. My bottle of Peroxide will now be getting the oxi-clean buckets spot on the laundry shelf.
Here's a link on peroxide uses if anyone's interested...
http://www.using-hydrogen-peroxide.com/index.html


----------



## SeattleAD

I do care about animal testing - so what to use that is not tested on animals besides oxyclean? Am also interested in a spot cleaner for carpets - I think Resolve is tested on animals.


----------



## SweetSilver

My coop stocks a brand called OxoBrite made by Earth Friendly products, and it claims that it is not tested on animals.


----------



## SageR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caneel*
> 
> I use this -
> 
> http://www.oxyboost.com/products/oxy_boost.html
> 
> Feel free to educate me if I am wrong but I switched to this after learning it was the active ingredient in Oxyclean but without the fillers and scent, making it a concentrated version of Oxyclean.


I use this too. I do not want all the fillers that are in Oxyclean. It is pricey but I think it is totally worth it if you can afford it. I usually order multiple containers a coupletimesayear, when I can find it on sale, to save a bit. I have used Biokleen oxygen bleach and another bulk one they have at my coop, as well as liquid hydrogen peroxide and Borax. IMO Oxyboost is the best of all of them. I do think you need to follow their directions for the best perfomance. I don't think it does much if you just put it in with your detergent for a regula cycle. I prefer to start a load at night with the Oxyboost, let it agitate, then let it soak overnight. In the morning I add a little detergent and finish the cycle. This is a once in awhile when I notice things looking dingy kind of thing - like I said before, I don't use it every time.


----------



## JollyGG

never mind


----------



## allnaturalmom

We use biokleen oxygen bleach plus. it also has grapefruit seed extract in it. It's not tested on animals. I use it for carpets, too. Chlorine free and color safe.










gl

hth


----------



## terrabody

Hi Julie,

I came across your post when reading about the safety of Oxy Clean and saw your comment about Borax. We are soapers and have people ask questions about it all the time, often they are confusing it with Boric Acid which is hydrogen borate and quite caustic and dangerous. Borax, or sodium borate, is a salt and generally safe. Hope that helps in your decision to use Borax in the future!

Josh ******

Terra Body


----------

